# Oracle Touch error: ER15



## grimption (Sep 27, 2021)

Good day everyone,

We have an Oracle Touch that has worked fine for a few years. Yesterday, the machine started displaying the following error on startup:

*Startup Error*​
*Please contact Breville consumer support*​
*An error has occurred during start-up*​
*Error code: *​
*ER15*​
We have contacted Breville support and they have asked us to send the machine in for repair (for a hefty fee, of course, as the machine is out of the warranty period at this point). They also could or would not give me any specifics regarding the error code during the call.

Does anyone have any information regarding the possible cause(s) for this error? I did perform a cleaning (not descaling) of the machine the day before the error occurred. I will also be trying some simple trouble shooting today, though I don't expect to get very far. Since the error message is presented immediately on startup, I cannot access any of the service menus.

My apologies if this post is in the wrong place on the forum or if this question has been answered somewhere else; my initial search for an answer was unsuccessful Many thanks in advance for your attention and any help you can give!

Cheers,

-Chris


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@grimption Welcome to the forum...do you want to share with us what the hefty fee is and age of the machine from manufacture..also are you in the UK because you're calling it a Breville (australian and us names for the sage machines)?

They won't tell you the fee, as it might be something you can fix yourself and they would probably like your money


----------



## grimption (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the reply and happy to have found this forum; it looks like it is filled with good people and good info. I'm actually in the US (Boston area). Breville has been very upfront regarding the fee; it is US $549, which includes shipping both ways to the closest service center in New York. That fee would cover any diagnostic work, repair work, and parts. If the machine cannot be fixed for some reason, Breville would just send a new machine (refurbished, I presume). The repaired or replaced machine would come with a new 6 month warranty.

For the record, I don't necessarily have a problem with the fee itself; it may end up being a very trade for the repair work performed. It is annoying, however, that Breville support will give me no information regarding what the error actually means. I'd rather not pay the fee and be without the machine for weeks if the problem is ultimately a bad set of gaskets somewhere.

The machine was purchased in the fall of 2017, but we started using it in early 2018 (due to a kitchen renovation).

Again, many thanks for the reply!

Cheers,

-Chris


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Might also be worth talking to the guys on Home Barista.com - some of them have had the DB's for many years and have dealt with every problem,..


----------



## grimption (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks Graham - I will absolutely do that today.


----------



## Ren (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Graham. The roastery in London Excellsior are you still interested in purchasing as 50% share .


----------



## longpvo (Jul 21, 2021)

@grimption check my write up at HB and self diagnose your error code.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Ren said:


> Hi Graham. The roastery in London Excellsior are you still interested in purchasing as 50% share .


 Possibly.. what are you thinking?


----------



## Ren (Oct 27, 2019)

I would like to purchase as a joint business


----------



## Ren (Oct 27, 2019)

Go half's ?


----------



## Ren (Oct 27, 2019)

We could give it a go and make it into a business, Roastery/Coffee Store. ?

Ren.


----------

